# Looking for Bachmann Stacks...



## narrowmilitaryrail (May 24, 2009)

Hello All,

I am looking for some Bachmann Baldwin coal burner stacks. I have two wood burning locomotives, a Bachmann Baldwin 2-6-0 & Bachmann Baldwin 4-4-0 that I need to convert. The coal load would also be nice. I will pay for the parts and shipping.

Regards,
Mark Stonbraker


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Best bet is some 5/8" brass or styrene tubing, and some wire and putty around the top for a slight flare. That gives you a straight stack most typical of coal burners. Note, however, that the smokeboxes on both of those locomotives are short, and all the spark-arresting mechanism would be in the stack. As such, if you were to go to a straight stack, you'd want to extend the smokebox, as per this example: 










If you didn't want to extend the smokebox, then the stacks that are on both of those locomotives are prototypically suitable for coal-burners,  as shown here. 

As for the coal load in the tender, just remove the "wood" load, dump some coal or aquarium charcoal (looks very similar to coal) over what's underneath, and add some dilute white glue to hold everything in place. If you've got _Garden Railways_ magazines going back a year or so, look for the series I did under my "Garden Railways Basics" column on repainting a 4-4-0. The last part talks about building a proper coal load. 










Later, 

K


----------



## narrowmilitaryrail (May 24, 2009)

Hello and thanks for the response,

Interesting that you should post these photos. I am in need of two Bachmann Baldwin diamond stacks, one for the 4-4-0 that I am changing and one for the East Broad Top Mogul #1 that I am building.

Regards,
Mark Stonbraker


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

So, you've got the big Congdon-style stacks on both locos, then? I've got some diamond stacks off of some Delton/Aristo C-16s here that will work. Let me know... 

For those interested, here's a link to my builder's log of my EBT #1. It shows the difference between a short smokebox with the spark arrestor in the stack, as opposed to the extended smokebox and straight stack. 

Later, 

K


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have one straight stack, one "Onioin Stack" and one Diamond stack with cinder screen left over from my 1/20 shay, will any of these work for you?


----------



## narrowmilitaryrail (May 24, 2009)

Hello,

Thank you very much, but they will not work for what I am building. I need the early Baldwin diamond stack. I might end up having to purchase another locomotive just to get the parts I need.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Mark, 

Did you get my e-mail? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

You should check out Hartland, they have some really nice diamond stacks. I just got two for a project and they are pretty good quality, rivets and all. 
Good Luck


----------



## narrowmilitaryrail (May 24, 2009)

COOL!!! I guess I am going to have to call. I tried faxing, but did not receive a response.

Regards and thank you,
Mark


----------

